# Tires?



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 29, 2016)

Ok...

So I have PATIENTLY been waiting for Maxxis to stock the High Roller II in a 27.5 x 2.4 TR EXO forever. It still isn't available and the shop says at LEAST June.

Thoughts on a replacement?

I've used the Ardent in the same spec and didn't love it...felt kinda squirrly with less grip.

EDIT - the Maxxis site is showing them available now...let's see what happens.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Ok...
> 
> So I have PATIENTLY been waiting for Maxxis to stock the High Roller II in a 27.5 x 2.4 TR EXO forever. It still isn't available and the shop says at LEAST June.
> 
> ...


 http://www.amazon.com/Maxxis-High-Roller-Folding-Tire/dp/B00GOTV7SK

http://shop.maxxis.com/c/mountain-h...33f821747365f91e9c9ac720368&redirected_post=1


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 29, 2016)

Puck it said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Maxxis-High-Roller-Folding-Tire/dp/B00GOTV7SK
> 
> http://shop.maxxis.com/c/mountain-h...33f821747365f91e9c9ac720368&redirected_post=1




Yeah, the non-tubeless version has been available for some time. Today is the first time I'm seeing the TR version up.

Food for thought though, what would a decent alternative be with similar grip? The Nobby Nic has always been of interest and I see a lot of guys running the Hans Dampf.


----------



## Mojo K (May 5, 2016)

I'm on Nobby Nics ...easily the best all-rounders I've ever had.


----------



## liliankelly (Jan 17, 2018)

I prefer Noddy Nics too. When I was in the mountains I had triple chance to pierce my wheel but these tires seved me. That's why I like them


----------

